# Ludwig Mayer Tenafly N.J.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 17, 2021)

I acquired this very nice aqua blob beer bottle 1890-1895, from Ludwig Mayer of Tenafly. It has its original bail wire and porcelain stenciled stopper. I love the embossed "Return Me To". Base is embossed KH 05, which is Karl Hutter, bottle manufacturer of New York. Inventer of the Hutter porcelain stopper patent1893. The town name from the Dutch "TENE", meaning "WILLOW", and Dutch "FLY", meaning, MEADOW or SWAMP. Very similar to the Garsch & Geiger from Tenafly I posted a while back. I thought it was a soda but maybe a beer also. The fact that I found the bottle with a mismatching Ludwig Mayer stopper show that they were stealing from each other as competitors. Never saw any evidence to one being a successor to another. I got this wonderful bottle from PRIVEYGAL.  Danielle K. is a wonderful seller. I highly recommend WWW.BOTTLE.COM
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 17, 2021)

Found two articles one mentioning Ludwig Mayer 1901 and another mentioning Garsch & Geiger 1910.  Both appear to have operated saloons.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 17, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Found two articles one mentioning Ludwig Mayer 1901 and another mentioning Garsch & Geiger 1910.  Both appear to have operated saloons.
> View attachment 229840 View attachment 229841


Thanks so much Bruce I had a hard time with Garsch & Geiger. Now I know their first names are Frank and Edward. Few things on Ludwig Mayer. So this is bottle from a bottler who owned a bar or saloon. I liked the article on limiting the number of liquor licenses. Imagine a bar existing off of 750 people! Thanks again.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## butchndad (Sep 17, 2021)

love the porcelain Hutter stoppers.  i've found a couple for Jersey City bottles; Nash & Meyer and Lembeck & Betz and a couple of others.
And thanks to RobbyBobby I learned something new: i did not know that Hackensack was previously known as New Barbadoes


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 17, 2021)

butchndad said:


> love the porcelain Hutter stoppers.  i've found a couple for Jersey City bottles; Nash & Meyer and Lembeck & Betz and a couple of others.
> And thanks to RobbyBobby I learned something new: i did not know that Hackensack was previously known as New Barbadoes


Wild right! That was UncleBruce with that info. Here is a link to a dictionary of place names  in N.J.  It has locations, rivers, towns that exist and ones that do not. Very interesting.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 18, 2021)

butchndad said:


> love the porcelain Hutter stoppers.  i've found a couple for Jersey City bottles; Nash & Meyer and Lembeck & Betz and a couple of others.
> And thanks to RobbyBobby I learned something new: i did not know that Hackensack was previously known as New Barbadoes


The town i live in was originally part of New Barbadoes Township from 1716.  then the township of Saddle River from 1737. East Passaic from 1873. Garfield since 1881. How things has changed. I wonder what the next 200 years will bring!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## butchndad (Sep 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The town i live in was originally part of New Barbadoes Township from 1716.  then the township of Saddle River from 1737. East Passaic from 1873. Garfield since 1881. How things has changed. I wonder what the next 200 years will bring!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


are there any specifically Garfield bottles? any from New Barbaoes, Saddle River or East Passaic?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 19, 2021)

butchndad said:


> are there any specifically Garfield bottles? any from New Barbaoes, Saddle River or East Passaic?


Not sure New Barbadoes or Saddle River but i would think East Passaic might have a few. I know of 2 blob top bottles from Garfield. Joe Petrullo and David Lentz. I have a Petrullo but need the Lentz. I know there were more bottlers but not sure if they had their own bottles of if they had embossing. I know Yoo-Hoo started here in Garfield. 3 blocks from me.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I acquired this very nice aqua blob beer bottle 1890-1895, from Ludwig Mayer of Tenafly. It has its original bail wire and porcelain stenciled stopper. I love the embossed "Return Me To". Base is embossed KH 05, which is Karl Hutter, bottle manufacturer of New York. Inventer of the Hutter porcelain stopper patent1893. The town name from the Dutch "TENE", meaning "WILLOW", and Dutch "FLY", meaning, MEADOW or SWAMP. Very similar to the Garsch & Geiger from Tenafly I posted a while back. I thought it was a soda but maybe a beer also. The fact that I found the bottle with a mismatching Ludwig Mayer stopper show that they were stealing from each other as competitors. Never saw any evidence to one being a successor to another. I got this wonderful bottle from PRIVEYGAL.  Danielle K. is a wonderful seller. I highly recommend WWW.BOTTLE.COM
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Spell check is such a creep. The web site is WWW.BOTTLELAND.COM
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

